# Shooting Ethics - who did this?



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi I just wanted to post this out there, someone shot up the central control system to Santaquin City's main culinary water supply tank. If we want to maintain shooting and hunting privileges and access we need to be ethical in our shooting. Here is the ksl article:

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=34826074&ni...ank-found-riddled-with-bullets&s_cid=queue-13

We need some shooting ethics, and I would like to throw a few out and others can add on.

1. Don't damage property, buildings, infrastructure, etc. by shooting it. 
2. Don't shoot your old junk and leave it on public lands. Examples include TV's, printers, propane tanks, washer's and dryer's, glass bottles, mattresses, plywood, etc. 
3. shoot safely, make sure no one, is beyond the target. 
4. Don't damage natural resources when you shoot.
5. Don't shoot livestock.

Throw out others.

Behavior like this is despicable and will lead to loss of privileges.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Water troughs!

I don't have to be a farmer to have an idea of what he must feel when he drives up and sees his water supply for his animals spilling water onto the ground.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope they catch the pos! Only a few things that make me more mad the tards with rifles shooting other people's stuff or their own trash.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jackass' s


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Almost every No Trespass sign I see has bullet holes in it. I haven't been to the west desert this year, but I suspect all the BLM signs have been shot up pretty good by Bundy supporters.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Kevinitis said:


> Hi I just wanted to post this out there, someone shot up the central control system to Santaquin City's main culinary water supply tank. If we want to maintain shooting and hunting privileges and access we need to be ethical in our shooting. Here is the ksl article:
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=34826074&ni...ank-found-riddled-with-bullets&s_cid=queue-13
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more.

When we find the trash these jerks leave, we need to pick it up too!

I've been hunting a walk in access area all month, and there was a shot up TV just out of sight from the road where pretty much everyone that hunts that property parks.

I don't park in that spot, but I saw the TV from a ridge about 800 yards away, and went out of my way to pick it up when I left for the day.

What I don't understand is why not one of the other dozens of hunters who'd walked past it on the way back to their truck wouldn't take a moment to clean it up!

As I understand it, the landowner is going to pull out of the WIA program, and if that's the way most of the guys are going to be about his property, I guess I don't blame him.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

spent casings.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Spent shells on the waterfowl management areas


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Beer cans everywhere in the national forest. I bet i pick up 50 a season. and its always crap beer like budlight, pabst, or natural light


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Skally said:


> Beer cans everywhere in the national forest. I bet i pick up 50 a season. and its always crap beer like budlight, pabst, or natural light


I don't think pabst is a crap beer, for hell sakes it won a blue ribbon once :grin:

jackass jackasses jackass's jackasses'


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Skally said:


> Beer cans everywhere in the national forest. I bet i pick up 50 a season. and its always crap beer like budlight, pabst, or natural light


Partially caused by Utah banning kegs. I'm sure they had deposits for those. I never saw one left behind.


----------

